

Memo to GitHub: It’s Time to Stop Geeking Out - Aqua_Geek
http://readwrite.com/2013/09/11/github-for-everyone

======
hardwaresofton
Please no.

While I can't possibly speak for Github, why does it need "regular" people? It
is a place for geeks by geeks, and that's one of the best things about it.
Aiming for mass adoption more often than not dilutes a product, vision, and
any meaning something has.

Someone ELSE should a more general tool for "collaboration". Github is for
code.

------
dotmanish
" _Plus, while GitHub is lauded for being open source..._ "

Since when?

For an article that focuses on GitHub, the distinction between " _git_ ", "
_GitHub_ " and " _majority of the projects hosted at GitHub_ " must be pretty
clear.

